# Bentley has been diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you received this diagnosis. Unfortunately many of us have first hand experience.
There are some cases of dogs living for a long time after the diagnosis. Reno is the one that stands out in my mind.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ogy-breed-standard/98977-reno-has-cancer.html

All I would tell you is live for today because you don't know how long you have left.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so terribly sorry you're going through this. I lost my Boomer to this terrible disease last winter, and I've never been through such a nightmare. 

The thing that's both good and bad is that between bleeding episodes, they feel just fine. They act just fine. I had been thinking for months that something was wrong, I just had that feeling...and then I'd drag him to the vet and everything appeared to be fine. Until the week that it wasn't.

If you use the search function at the top of the page and search on "hemangio," you'll see that many of us have been through this. Some have bought a little time with various things, including yunan baiyo. 

But inevitably, this awful, evil thing always seem to win. 

Try to take each good day you have with him and enjoy it the very most you can. Spoil him, give him what he wants, stay home and watch movies with him, take him on car rides and play in the snow and whatever else he most loves to do. 

Talk to your vet so that you know what to look for and what your options will be if things go downhill so that you can help him on his way without him suffering.

I wish I had more encouraging words for you. Sending my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. :'(

We are one of the "lucky" ones. Often this disease takes our pups without any warning whatsoever. However there are a few that rally and as you describe you'd never know that anything was wrong so that we can make the most out of our quality time.

Everyone's journey is a little different but I recorded the things that I learned here. Hopefully this link will lead you to post 268
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1794-i-have-braced-myself-day-so-long-27.html

I wish you the very best with your journey and hope that you have a lot more time than anyone expects 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the sad diagnosis! I have been through hemangio with four dogs now and they all showed symptoms when it was too late already - no success story here. 

I hope you have a lot more quality time with your baby.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read this, just not fair at all, I hope you find some answers.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry Bentley is sick. I don't have personal experience with hemangio but many people who do recommend the Imyunity mushroom. It has been proven to stop bleeding and extend dogs' lives. Here's a link to a site about it I'm-Yunity for dogs | Supplement treatment helping dogs with hemangiosarcoma cancer; I think you can get it from a health food store. I hope you find the support and advice you need and that Bentley will do well with treatment. Sending prayers. <3


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks to every one that replied. Just wondering if anyone limited activity to help prevent more bleeding episodes. We stopped walking Bentley because he was very weak. I don't want to treat him like he's made out of glass. But I'm scared to overdo it.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

First picture is December 22. 
Second picture is January 21


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Mrs_B said:


> Thanks to every one that replied. Just wondering if anyone limited activity to help prevent more bleeding episodes. We stopped walking Bentley because he was very weak. I don't want to treat him like he's made out of glass. But I'm scared to overdo it.


I am so very sorry to hear about Bentley's diagnosis of that awful "C". We lost our boy to this in October. We did not know that he was ill until the evening he passed. Looking back now there were signs like one morning he was just sitting in the grass outside and didn't come in after going to the washroom but just sat there. He did not look ill or anything and then within a few hours was back to his normal self, eating, drinking, playing, normal movements, etc. and so there were no alarm bells going off for us. 

The evening that Oakley collapsed was a day when he had had quite a bit of exercise. My son had taken him for a long walk earlier in the day and then my son and I took him for another power walk earlier that evening. I like to walk fast to get my heart rate going. Oakley never showed us that he couldn't keep up - oh my I still cannot believe what a brave boy he was. I feel that he may have lived perhaps a few more days if he had not had so much exercise that day. But I will cherish that walk the 3 of took together for the rest of my life.

It is not going to be an easy road for you knowing that he has this. Our vet does not believe that our Oakley suffered any real discomfort and so that is comforting. Please feel free to share with us how you are doing - we are here!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I did not want to stop our usual activities and tried to keep things as normal as possible. This may have been a mistake as I'm sure that jumping in the car caused a bleed. As for walks we kept it simple and took her to nearby parks and allowed her to sit or run as much or as little as she wished with a focus more on mental stimulation rather than physical.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry that you and your beautiful boy are going through this


----------

